# Marketing help!



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi there,

I am just in the launching stages of my t-shirt business, which is geared toward college kids. My company will strictly be online. Can anyone offer any good tips for marketing quickly and getting my business noticed on the internet. 

Any info on marketing overseas?

Thanks --
Melinda
Rat Wear


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Melinda, there are lots of great tips posted here in the forum. If you check out the Marketing section here, you'll find posts with all sorts of helpful information and sources.

Here are some marketing tip threads that should help you. Be sure to read through them, as they answer many of the common questions you have about how to start, how to target, where you advertise, etc:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4650

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t1849.html

If you still have specific questions after reading through these threads, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you VERY much! 
I am new here and don't really know how to use this site. I am very excited about having access to so many great ideas, and so many great people --- I just don't know where to find anything yet!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Melinda Lutes said:


> Thank you VERY much!
> I am new here and don't really know how to use this site. I am very excited about having access to so many great ideas, and so many great people --- I just don't know where to find anything yet!


No problem at all  There _is _a lot of great information here to digest. Sometime it helps just to know what to search for or where to look.

For example, if you use our search tags page, it will show you some of the popular topic keywords that are used here. Each keyword takes you to dozens of topics on that keyword. Like marketing or articles or even start 

Our regular search page can help you find very specific things like *international shipping* or *USPS packaging*.

If you don't find your answers in a search, feel free to post your question and we'll be happy to help


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Just like Rodney, always helping! I want to be Rodney when I grow up!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Just like Rodney, always helping! I want to be Rodney when I grow up!


I want to be like Rodney...but, do I have to grow up?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Ah, good point. I just turned 32, but I don't think I'll ever grow up!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Ah, good point. I just turned 32, but I don't think I'll ever grow up!


July I'll be 45 with the mind of a 21 year old.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Just like Rodney, always helping! I want to be Rodney when I grow up!


Well then we have something in common, I want to be you when I grow up  The only problem is, I'm a year older, looks like I need to go back in time and learn some of the stuff you did.


----------



## lbmd1 (Nov 19, 2005)

hey Melinda,
Why not try putting an ad at facebook.com. It's basically where most college kids post their photo and info, as well as seeing who's who at each campus. They Have a promo called facebook flyers which you can target selected campuses and such. It cost only $5 per 2500 students!! It basically generates an electronic picture ad of your product or service to them. A great price for a targeted effect.

Mike


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

thank you for your help


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

That is awesome! Love the idea....As a matter of fact, I just created a facebook last night and a myspace URL. I didn't know about the flyers at facebook though! YOu rock and have made my day! That is exactly the kind of marketing I need -- perfect. Let me know if I can come up with any ideas for you...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Well then we have something in common, I want to be you when I grow up  The only problem is, I'm a year older, looks like I need to go back in time and learn some of the stuff you did.


Now that's funny!

I just wish I had learned it a lot sooner. But, better late than never, right?

I guess it's a good thing you created the forums. At least we can share!


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know facebook hs this offer. I have just signed up an account as well. thanks


----------

